# Help with an Cynotilapia afra



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

Any idea what kind he is? Also, I noticed when I got him that he had some white above his upper lip as you can see. It doesn't look like a fungus at all.... does anyone have a clue what that might be as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

The white could be from fighting with other fish, one of my red shoulder peacocks had similar white marks from fighting with my S. fryeri. As far as determining a location, its nearly impossible to determine the exact local that it originated from. If the LFS has it labeled as a location thats the best guess or if its a known F1 fish.


----------



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing about fighting, just looking for some agreement I guess  .

On a side note I got 3 females to go along with him and two of them are holding, great way to know you are getting females :lol: . Problem is I have no idea how long they have been holding or even if they are eggs or fry yet. Anyway of telling when to strip?

I wish I knew more specifically what kind of afras they were, but thanks for the insight nonetheless. The kid at the fish store was just a part time guy and had no idea what kind of fish they were in the first place, but it's a great LFS for cichlids. He ended up giving them to me for 9 bucks a piece for 4!


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I would just call the C. afra and drop the location since you wont be sure on it. But congrats on the holding females and its a nice looking male. I think 28 days is common for cichlids, but im not sure of this.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

cater20155 said:


> I would just call the C. afra and drop the location since you wont be sure on it. But congrats on the holding females and its a nice looking male. I think 28 days is common for cichlids, but im not sure of this.


Agreed, I would definitely not try to stick a locale to them. Going with C. afra is as best as you'll get.

Most mbuna hold for about 28 days - give or take a couple days.


----------



## aussie123 (Oct 11, 2007)

could also be a elongatus mpanga or some elongatus varient


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You want to make sure those females are from the same locale, and that sounds like it may be impossible. For that reason alone, I wouldn't distribute fry from this group. :thumb:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

looks more like a Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba" to me, maybe poorly bred. I don't think it is Afra at all.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure it is an afra either, after enlarging the pic and taking a closer look.


----------



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

well that's depressing..... Oh well, I still think it's a beautiful fish... Good chance to see if I can raise the fry...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks quite like a young Cynotilapia afra "Chewere" to me.  
But something niggling at my mind about the face shape and those stripes.
6 is the right number on the body (3 on head) but they are often be further up and fade and run out towards the tail for Chewere. (and Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba")


----------

